# Odd handgun kill.....



## JWarren (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll bet this was a trophy to remember.


----------



## Will-dawg (Oct 19, 2010)

i dont know what to say about that


----------



## davidf (Oct 19, 2010)

.....WOW..... you don't just see those everyday congratulations to the lucky hunter


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 19, 2010)

Glad you got that one out of the gene pool.


----------



## Shug (Oct 19, 2010)

Bet that thing stayed mad all the time, since it couldnt go to the bathroom


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 19, 2010)

what tag do you use.......


----------



## RVGuy (Oct 19, 2010)

How many points in the Handgun Challenge is that worth?


----------



## olchevy (Oct 19, 2010)

You can see it just a head over a butt right? you can still see the tail...lol for sure unique.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 19, 2010)

holy cow...


----------



## Dub (Oct 19, 2010)

Which end do ya drag it from!


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 19, 2010)

wonder if he got that one coming or going????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 19, 2010)

That one don't know if it's coming or going............but at least you get two neck roasts..........


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 20, 2010)

Fake...It looks like the head of another one was placed at the backside of the one we are looking at.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 20, 2010)

This is a product of re-introducing antelope to Three Mile Island.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 20, 2010)

bet it was hard to sneak up on!


----------



## Crubear (Oct 20, 2010)

Spilt personality?


----------



## Just BB (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd hate to be the one on the back end. Bet he had to keep a stiff upper lip.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 20, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Fake...It looks like the head of another one was placed at the backside of the one we are looking at.



It is not a fake. The pic came off another forum and the guys along on the hunt were discussing it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 20, 2010)

Joined twin before birth.  The male head is at the south end of a  north bound deer.   The feamle was most likely the dominant.

You can also see the back hoof of the male in the arm pit of the female.

You would have a very confused hunter if it was behind a bush.


----------



## Fortenberry (Oct 20, 2010)

Either way, it would suck during mating season!!


----------



## magoo (Oct 23, 2010)

Fortenberry said:


> Either way, it would suck during mating season!!



That's funny right there, I don't care who ya are!!


----------



## nitesbeacon (Oct 29, 2010)

That is funny.  Best laugh of the day.

I've heard crazy things happening to golf course deer like two headed deer but never on opposing ends.


----------



## hikingthehills (Nov 14, 2010)

Palmetto said:


> bet it was hard to sneak up on!



Yea it would be something to watch after it spots you and tries to get away!


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 16, 2010)

Fake. It's the caped out head of a male placed at the back end of a doe. Look at the difference in the hair where the head of the buck and butt of the doe meet, and at the base of the neck on the buck you can tell that they've just rolled the cape back under itself.


----------



## marknga (Nov 16, 2010)

duck-dawg said:


> Fake. It's the caped out head of a male placed at the back end of a doe. Look at the difference in the hair where the head of the buck and butt of the doe meet, and at the base of the neck on the buck you can tell that they've just rolled the cape back under itself.



Really? 
Do you seriously think that anybody on here would have thought for one second that it was real? I know there are some gullible folks in the world but dude??

Thanks for letting us know it ain't real.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 16, 2010)

The extremely rare "Push me Pull you!!"

Nice T/C


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Dec 9, 2010)

definately a Democrat...head up its..well you get it


----------



## Georgiared (Dec 9, 2010)

Is that what my old boss ment when he said "pull your head out of your rear end"?  I guess this is why...


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Dec 9, 2010)

marknga said:


> Really?
> Do you seriously think that anybody on here would have thought for one second that it was real? I know there are some gullible folks in the world but dude??
> 
> Thanks for letting us know it ain't real.



who is that daddy long legs again


----------



## RangerZ21 (Dec 9, 2010)

you should see it chase its tail..


----------



## Shook (Dec 19, 2010)

Run faster! They're gaining on us


----------



## j_seph (Dec 19, 2010)

What the crap, or should I say where does it!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 19, 2010)

so many folks on here haven't heard of photoshop...this was on my Facebook page last year....


----------

